# Way to turn around your season



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Break the law!!!


Some guys hunting to the west of me had a great shoot yesterday afternoon, I mean evening.

I got home at 5:30 headed to the barn at 5:33 and they opened up with about 12 to 15 shots. I guess they felt that if they were going to break the rules then they should do it right because at 5:40 they lit up a flock of geese.

I think that the east zone sunset was around 5:15 or so?

IDIOTS


----------



## REALFISH (Nov 13, 2004)

RICHARDHEADS! ITS A GREAT TIME BUSTING SKY CARP, BUT 30 MIN. AFTER SHOOTING TIME IS LIKE KISSING YOUR SISTER!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Did you do somethinb about it like calling the ODNR or just complain to us?


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

John,

I called and left a message with our fine county wildlife officer that evening. Never heard back from him. Rest assured if they do it again, I'll report it again. Sorry you took that as complaining, I've never, in all my time waterfowling heard someone shoot (a good 15 shot barrage) that late. I'd use the word "stunned"!


----------

